# Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten​*
*Einmal mehr ergreift ANGLERDEMO die Initiative und bezieht klar Stellung gegen Angelverbote. Unter dem Stichwort "Der Fehmarnbelt ist überall" wird aufgezeigt, wie schon überall auch im Süßwasserbereich immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler kommen und was noch alles droht. Angler werden aufgerufen, nachzudenken und sich einzubringen. Auch, da ja die Verbände schon seit Jahren und Jahrzehnten versagen.*

Es lohnt sich, das Video anzuschauen und sich Gedanken zu machen.

Und teilt es weiter an alle eure Angelkollegen.

Denn weder Politik noch Verbände werden euch ehrlich informieren. 

Es liegt also an jedem selber, das Video weiter zu verbreiten und so für Information möglichst vieler Angler mit zu sorgen.

SEHENS- und nachdenkenswertes Video!
[youtube1]JC4_WalOTc4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC4_WalOTc4

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

super gemacht, 
teilen teilen teilen.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

Geiles Video super gemacht.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

dann teilen und weiterverbreiten an alle Angler und Vereine ,die ihr kennt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

Ich werde es im vereinseigenen Forum verlinken. Bin mir zwar sicher, dass keinerlei Reaktion kommt, aber versuchen kann man es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

eben!!!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann teilen und weiterverbreiten an alle Angler und Vereine ,die ihr kennt.



Das sowie so.:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich werde es im vereinseigenen Forum verlinken. Bin mir zwar sicher, dass keinerlei Reaktion kommt, aber versuchen kann man es.



Bisher 1 Betrachter nach ü 7 Stunden (wohl sogar ich selbst). Wir sind deutlich ü 1000 Leute im Verein. Da sind einem die Hände gebunden. Vielleicht schaut noch der ein oder andere eines Tages rein oder man macht im Vereinsmagazin, welches wir mit den neuen Karten im März erhalten darauf aufmerksam....würde aber wohl an ein Wunder grenzen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

Ja, es ist ein langer Weg um 5.000.000 Anglern zu erklären, dass ideologische Naturschützer uns nicht mögen und unser Hobby noch weniger...

Aber mittelfristig werden das sicherlich immer mehr Angler merken- wenn sie nicht mehr da angeln dürfen, wo sie es die letzten 10, 20 oder gar 50 Jahre getan haben und sich niemand gestört fühlte und die Natur intakt schien (was sie vermutlich auch immer noch ist)...

Aber danke für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## Casso (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video ANGLERDEMO zu natura2000 und Angelverboten*

Werde es selbstverständlich auch teilen! Unser Verein müsste eigentlich schon darüber Bescheid wissen, da gerade unser Vorstand (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) immer offen für deratige Aktionen ist. Werde es mal im internen Forum posten und natürlich mit einem entsprechenden Beitrag auf meiner Facebook-Pinnwand. Auch wenn es nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein sein sollte ... der Versuch ist es definitiv wert!


----------

